# how do you forget the dp?



## eclecticsheep (Sep 4, 2005)

my main problem now is that i can't forget what i 've been thru and that's make me really dped 
and depressed which i hadn't been in a year
will i ever forget or come to terms with what dp is?
thanks.


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

You will never forget it.you will never look back and laugh rather look back with some sadness at the time you have waisted,relief that its over,fright and disbelief that you could think of the awful things you think during this time.you will be able to look forward to things,feel nostalgic,hope,all the good things.You will sometimes feel and think the dp way but you will not be afraid of it,not feel hopeless,not let it run your life again.
watch out for doing nothing,even when you are recovering and thinking negatively.
it would be a good thing for you to try and find a new hobby,as this may help your daily angst with dp.


----------



## eclecticsheep (Sep 4, 2005)

how could you just leave it be tho, a past that has not an explanation?


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

when i recovered, everything just slowly slipped into the back of my mind,it doesnt just go away it takes time but everything will level out in the end,i forgot so much so that i didnt even recognize the symptoms rearing there ugly head the second time around


----------



## Lunar Lander (Feb 17, 2006)

It does have an explanation though. It's a symptom of anxiety. You really don't have to ruminate on the meaning of it beyond that. It's not an enlightened state or anything, it's your body's reaction to percieved danger. I actually believe even if it's drug-induced, that's still what's going on. I had it for a short time after smoking marijuana, and the onset happened when I felt uneasy from the effects of the drug. It went away the next day when I was at the library doing some work.


----------



## Lunar Lander (Feb 17, 2006)

It does have an explanation though. It's a symptom of anxiety. You really don't have to ruminate on the meaning of it beyond that. It's not an enlightened state or anything, it's your body's reaction to percieved danger. If you were a cave man and got attacked by a tiger, you'd want to be in a state like that where you don't think about much except survival until you were out of danger. Only when people worry about being in the state, they continue to think they're in danger and it continues. I actually believe even if it's drug-induced, that's probably still what's going on. I had it for a short time after smoking marijuana, and the onset happened when I felt uneasy from the effects of the drug. It went away the next day when I was at the library doing some work.

You had a reaction to something, worried about it for a while, pondered a bunch of things when you were worried (which is the worst time to ponder such things because you tend to favor a negative, worried perspective and think some things are more important than they really are), and came back from it as you worried less about it. That's all there really is to know.

You mentioned before that you could see a psychiatrist; really, I think you should if it's worrying you. I think you'd find his or her take on it more reassuring than what we might say to you.


----------



## eclecticsheep (Sep 4, 2005)

thank you widescreened this calmed my nerves a bit actually! 8)


----------

